# Le futur de la visio conference



## beber666 (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de parcourir un tas de sites pour retrouver un article qui émanait il me semble de Mac Generation, il s'agissait d'un concept d'application qui devait voir le jour en 2013....

L'idée était simple, je fais une visio avec ma femme par ex, au fil de la discussion, le reste de l'écran s'enrichit de contenus en rapport avec ce que je dis..

En résumé, de la visio conférence enrichie avec une touche de reconnaissance vocale...

Vous avez pas une idée ?

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

J'ai retrouvé !
http://www.expectlabs.com
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/10/05/mindmeld-un-siri-a-la-puissance-10


----------



## Larme (28 Décembre 2012)

Perso, je ne suis pas fan.
Déjà que Google analyse les mails sur GMail, analyser les conversations, ça va être encore plus Big Brother cette histoire...


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Perso, je ne suis pas fan.
> Déjà que Google analyse les mails sur GMail, analyser les conversations, ça va être encore plus Big Brother cette histoire...


 

D'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi la dictée vocale de MountainLion nécessite que tout ce qu'on dicte soit envoyé sur les serveurs d'Apple... :mouais:


----------



## Larme (28 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que c'est parce que l'analyse des mots est réalisé sur le serveurs d'Apple, tout comme Siri...
Et quitte à me libérer un peu d'espace sur mon pov' p'tit SSD...


----------

